# pepsi, coca cola, or other



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

pepsi
coke
other
i prefer coca cola


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I only use them to colour my Rye a touch.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I like both however i dont drink pop/soda very often...i usually drink filtered water mostly these days...I like both pepsi and coke...i also like RC cola.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Other - iced tea. Never did like fizzy stuff other than sparkling wine or beer :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll have an occasional Ginger Beer.... but I don't much care for pop....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Regular Coca-Cola, one, sometimes two a day. It's weird I know, but I most often water it down a bit and nurse it for hours. I like the taste undiluted, but my stomach doesn't. Not much different than using ice. It's the only way I take caffeine.

For 25 years or more I was severely addicted to Diet Coke and drank way more than what was healthy, often 2 litres a day. My doctor put the fear of God into me about the artificial sweetener and volume I was consuming and I quit it, cold turkey, when I was admitted to the hospital on unrelated problems (appendix and stuff) last year.

Besides the Coke, I drink water, fruit juices, and ginger ale. No coffee or tea. I haven't had alcohol for 6 years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1. Aquafina or purified water from my cooler/heater
2. Strong black coffee


I don't drink pop much.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Not much of a pop drinker, not even for mix.

Water, milk, strong black coffee and very strong teas.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of soft dring! I prefer tea, and I probably drink too much, Grren, black, white, little grey! I really love the oolong! If it's not wine or beer, I usualy drink water!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I prefer Pepsi in the glass bottle. When was the last time you saw that in the cooler? Barring that, Pepsi in the can. Pepsi in the plastic bottle just doesn't cut it. It seems weak and has no 'burp'. Mornings are always straight up black coffee.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I probably have coke more often, but I like pepsi more.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Coke is my poison of choice


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't drink cola much but I had to vote for Pepsi, after all they make out my paycheck.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm a diet Cokaholic.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*water*

i just love water the colder the better sometimes 2 liters a day . no pop or coffee or tea. :banana:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was a root beer guy mostly, but I've really cut down on my sugar consumption and I hate aspartame. If somebody makes a root beer with Splenda--I'd give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

"not even for mix"
If your booze needs mix, you're drinking crappy booze.... 

Splenda? You may as well mix your beverage with pink insulation...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "not even for mix"
> If your booze needs mix, you're drinking crappy booze....
> 
> Splenda? You may as well mix your beverage with pink insulation...


What I drink normally doesn't require any mix but sometimes when at other folks houses there might be times where the choices are limited so I take a little water with whatever or on a hot day a nice cold grog is refreshing.

I am surprised that you didn't jump on the milk I had in the list, I figured a peson who drinks a "manly" drink like ginger beer would be all over a milk drinker.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I only drink water and V8 (vegetable and the fruit ones, can't find the fusion anywhere). Healthy and tastes good.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I like V8 too ... especially with a shot or three of vodka :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you seen where milk comes from!?!?! *shudder*

I haven't had a glass of milk in.... ummm... 2 decades... maybe more... The very thought of one makes me nearly throw up a little...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup milk is for children- yuck.
water, coffee or beer for me.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup!

That's a lot easier to swallow than meat after touring a slaughter house :frown:

...or working overnight maintenence for McDonalds


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Have I seen where milk comes from? Yeah I have. I grew up on here the prairies in the middle of farming country and live here again. I even had my fair share of milking those cows. I also know where veal comes from and I still eat that too! Lots of milk drinkers here.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

For soft drink it's 7-up !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree with whoever preferred their cola from glass. There's just something different about it, and at home I always decant it into glass if it comes in aluminum or plastic. 

I also agree with V8 and drink at least one a day. They're great on hikes and car trips too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

Wooooo cola from a glass thats bin awhile lol.I tried ginger beer it was not bad spicey taste. anyone try'ed ginseing juice? lmho.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Mostly tea (green or earl grey), especially home made iced tea, ginger beer, some coffee and the occasional coke zero. My favourite pop is ginger ale.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, Diet-caffeine free Pepsi!!

Diet colas taste terrible, but the caffeine free Pepsi is sweet and almost as good as the real thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Splenda? You may as well mix your beverage with pink insulation...


Well, it's made with sugar--and I prefer the taste actually.
I've never eaten pink insulation, so I can't comment.



ClintonHammond said:


> Have you seen where milk comes from!?!?! *shudder*


Yes I have too, I didn't grow up on a farm, but I've visited many. 
It's totally normal.

So I guess you don't eat honey--or basically bee barf.
Or eat eggs...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Honey, I mostly make into mead.... *hic*

Eggs... have you ever eaten eggs, and chicken at the same time, and wondered if maybe they were related? ,-)

I still think milk is gross.... but make it into cheese and I can't get enough of it


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Bee barf... I thought this thread was about soda.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't drink pop except occasionally with pizza and mixed with Jack Daniels. That's once every few months. I like fruit juices and milk. By the way, anyone else here really like goat milk? It's just like cow milk to me except the taste is even stronger. I love it!


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

COKE 4 LIFE!sdsre


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Never drank that stuff. Gag! 
Why do you drink malaria medicine anyway?
I'm never without a mug of tea or coffee though.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Never buy pop, except VERY RARELY as mixer. Coke is my usual choice when I do, but I work at Safeway, and our house brand (Select) is pretty darn good, too...
-Mikey


----------

